# Live rock from a saltwater tank?



## Tony B. (Apr 24, 2005)

I am shutting down my saltwater 180 gal and would like to know if I could use some of the 200lbs worth in this tank with cichlids?

Thanks
Tony


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes. But everything alive must be thoroughly dead and washed off/out. And keep in mind the rock is rough and cichlids dart about and accidentally bash into the rocks. So you may have more scrapes and eye-gouges with live rock than you would with river rock.


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

Better off selling it off for money for a smoother more "cichlid safe" rock IMO


----------



## Tony B. (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks, I will sell the rock as soon as I get all the livestock to a good home.
Want to make sure I get this as best as I can the first time around.

Would crushed coral work for African Cichlids? Or should I use sand?


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

Sand looks better IMO but crushed coral works too.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sand IMO. If you have buffer issues I like the crushed coral in my filters, not as a substrate.


----------



## Tony B. (Apr 24, 2005)

Yes, KH out of the tap is 2.9-3.2. I was trying to help it a little. I am planning on using my existing sump and not a filter. Do you think I should use a filter?


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

i love the crushed coral + sand mix. its what i use in my tank now and i love the texture it gives me. the fish also seem to dig playing around in it.


----------



## Tony B. (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks, sounds like a good plan for the substrate.

I plan on using my existing 75 gal sump changed into a wet/dry with bioballs in the first section. Would it be a good idea to add some of the existing live rock in the second section to help buffer the water?

Sorry for all the questions but I am trying to use as much as I have for this setup. As long as it's the best way to go.

Thanks
Tony


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Unless the live rock is crushed, it won't help much.


----------

